# Thai Fortune Fish



## Poseidon X (Jan 31, 2003)

These fish are not flowerhorns, they are called fortune fish and are a complete community fish which can be packed into tanks... completely non aggressive towards other fish. First shipments are just coming in.


----------



## piranha45 (Apr 8, 2003)

I am dumbfounded. Not only do they look exactly like any other fancy fh out there, but they have the exact opposite temperament?


----------



## Poseidon X (Jan 31, 2003)

These actually have a completely different spangling pattern. They have mixed in some crazy new fish for colors and then it seems like they were recesively selectively bred, just like EBJD. There is actuall there main families of trimac like cichlids... Kirins, Flowerhorn, and now these. Kirins are just kirins but only the original flowerhorns being made two years ago are really flowerhorns, the next series was called lou han, then came zhen zhu (pearl series), then Kamfa(goldens), Jin Hua(rainbows) the the new snakeskins.. all very different. These are way way different then the flowerhorn family though.

Imagine keeping 3 of these suckers in a 75 gallon!


----------



## Death in #'s (Apr 29, 2003)

dam they have some sweet ass colors


----------



## o snap its eric (Feb 19, 2003)

BDKing57 said:


> These actually have a completely different spangling pattern. They have mixed in some crazy new fish for colors and then it seems like they were recesively selectively bred, just like EBJD. There is actuall there main families of trimac like cichlids... Kirins, Flowerhorn, and now these. Kirins are just kirins but only the original flowerhorns being made two years ago are really flowerhorns, the next series was called lou han, then came zhen zhu (pearl series), then Kamfa(goldens), Jin Hua(rainbows) the the new snakeskins.. all very different. These are way way different then the flowerhorn family though.
> 
> Imagine keeping 3 of these suckers in a 75 gallon!


 Fish like that makes the hobby kinda fake in a way dont you think. I agree the pearl ones are pretty to a certain degree but i still hate the big head.


----------



## Lahot (May 20, 2003)

how much are they going to sell for?


----------



## Kory (Jun 5, 2003)

good lord those are some ugly inbred fishy's


----------



## Polypterus (May 4, 2003)

Seriously ugly ass fish, I do not get it, the Asians Love
Aros and Bichir but yet seem to also love these ugly ass things,
weird I'd prefere a P.Endlicheri anyday over these nasty looking
"cichlids" if thats what they are, get a frontosa if you really like the
ugly ass hump, as for colors hell they are weak, I have Killies that blow
them into the gound, And they are wild pure strains that are totaly unchanged,
Hell some Fancy guppies have better color and form than the majority these fish,

Maybe it's cultural, I'm Dutch So maybe I just do not understand the appeal of these
fish. I like my fish real and not imatations of beauty.


----------



## LaZy (Jun 17, 2003)

i only like there color and pattern thats all


----------



## thePACK (Jan 3, 2003)

ME LIKE ..FISH ON ROIDS..


----------



## Poseidon X (Jan 31, 2003)

Show quality pure breeds have the same heads. A midas without a big head would never win a contest here either. ITs the sign of the dominant male. The bigger the hump the harder the fish. They sparkle as they swim. And none of the hyrbids are inbred at all, so dont make such statements. There is much more care placed into breeding these fish then any what any of the breeders do in NA. Almost all the fish at fish stores are truely inbred, all these fish have documented lineage and come from parents a that are from completely different series of fish. Yesterday a picture was posted of an awesome male GT with an unbelievable head... ansolutely huge! If you dont like big heads then you shouldnt be keeping male cichlids. Weather its a Hyrbid, a GT, Mbuna, Midas, Devil or whatever. I dont find anything attractive about bichirs that are the color of mud. no thanks







And to say you have fish with better colors, well you have never seen on of these in person. There is multiple layers of colors in pearl flowerhorns, which cannot be captured in a photograph. They look like holograms and the newer ones reflect rainbows like a prism to some degree. The fry are somewhere near $150-$300. If you dont like humps thats fine because only 3 percent of flowerhorns born have them, but they are considered the better ones.


----------



## o snap its eric (Feb 19, 2003)

Yeah, FH do come pretty, rare occasions. You can own cichlids without getting the hump on their head. I believe moset if not all New world or CA cichlids do not gorw big heads. I Guess it all a matter of preferance and if you like the fact that people made some of these fish.


----------



## Poseidon X (Jan 31, 2003)

You guys have this completely backwards. Most all of the CAs get nuchal humps and midas get them 50 percent of the time. Flowerhorns almost never get humps, but at the same time.. all fish without them are not sold because the point to having one is having the biggest head. If you guys want awesome color flowerhorns with no humps then you can get show quality color for less then 100 dollars. Only hand select horns will have humps, the rest that you can buy will have small or no hump.


----------



## o snap its eric (Feb 19, 2003)

So the ones im seeing at my lfs that says pearl FH will/most likely not to grow humps?


----------



## piranha45 (Apr 8, 2003)

o snap its eric said:


> I believe moset if not all New world or CA cichlids do not gorw big heads


 you got it backwards... almost all CA cichlids grow nuchal humps, and only a few species of africans do


----------



## Poseidon X (Jan 31, 2003)

nothing you see in an lfs will have a head.... maybe 1 in 1000 will.

Here is an article that shows the development of a non-hump flowerhorn. This fish has nice colors and was purchased at an lfs, does not have a head.beergut


----------



## thomisdead (Mar 31, 2003)

(in my best Arnold Schwarzanegger[sp?] voice) *It's not a tuma.*


----------



## piranha45 (Apr 8, 2003)

BDKing57 said:


> nothing you see in an lfs will have a head.... maybe 1 in 1000 will.
> 
> Here is an article that shows the development of a non-hump flowerhorn. This fish has nice colors and was purchased at an lfs, does not have a head.beergut


 thats an awesome documentary


----------



## Polypterus (May 4, 2003)

BDKing57 said:


> There is much more care placed into breeding these fish then any what any of the breeders do in NA. Almost all the fish at fish stores are truely inbred,
> 
> to say you have fish with better colors, well you have never seen on of these in person.


Actually many of us here in N.A. are seriously involved with the conservation
of Endangered and Threatend fishes, and have some of the most strict guidelines as to
the breeding and disposition of these fish, one example being the Golden Skiffia,
It is N.A. hobbyists (Ok and British) that are keeping this fish from total
extinction, Be carefull about saying "What any breeders in N.A. do"

As for our commerical ortimental fish industry, Yeah they suck in most cases,
this is true, but most of those inbred fish in our stores are comming from
Singapore and Thailand so I would not be pointing fingers to much.

This is a Killie from my personal collection








Like what you say though Pictures do no justice.
You have to see one of these in person to really 
experiance them

To each there own, I just do not Like Flowerhorns, and really do not
Feel they are all that special or worth there price,
Like them though more power to you


----------



## thePACK (Jan 3, 2003)

damn beergut has some really nice f.h and nice pictures


----------



## Kory (Jun 5, 2003)

Nice looking fish Polypterus


----------



## Poseidon X (Jan 31, 2003)

Beergut would be considered a C grade flowehorn.

That looks like a nice feeder you have there, it would make a perfect snack for this Competition grade Rainbow. Im not into little colorful girly fish, i like 12+ inchers.


----------



## Polypterus (May 4, 2003)

I'll stick with Butt ugly Brown fish and Girlie fish,
They have substance.


----------



## Polypterus (May 4, 2003)

35 thousand grand Flowerhorn would make a Damn good Lamprey snack though,
My chustnuts would love that snack.

BDking really I'm friendly here, To each there own, just fun, Have my
Disagreements but nothing personal.


----------



## acestro (Jul 7, 2003)

Wow, I can't believe I missed this thread before. Very interesting.



> the Asians Love
> Aros and Bichir but yet seem to also love these ugly ass things


Just look at what happened to the common, brownish goldfish over there...

How is it that such a low percentage get the nuchal hump? What's the science behind that? And how can they breed the aggression out but still have the dominant male characteristics? Very interesting...

Nice killi by the way...


----------



## Tommy V (Jul 18, 2003)

poor inbred fish, all it does is lower there life expectancy


----------



## khuzhong (Apr 11, 2003)

HMMMMM.


----------



## Poseidon X (Jan 31, 2003)

non of these fish are inbred. Their parents are all from completely different ancestry. This is why flowerhorn breeding costs alot of money, because new fish must constantly be introduced


----------



## bobme (Feb 17, 2003)

my gf likes the colour of them, so do I. SHe is going to thai somaybe ill get one?


----------

